# Corkscrew Vals



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

I love this plant, but have a hard time getting it to grow.

Any suggestions out there?

Specs
150g tank
480W of light (I think)
pressurized CO2
EI ferts
Flourite base

Everything else grows like wildfire

These Vals, aren't producing any new shoots, and are slowly melting away.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jan 10, 2011)

do you dose excel at all?

And how new are they to the tank?..


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

nope, i use pressurized CO2


----------



## ubr0ke (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought maybe you used excel for spot treatments or something.

ok..so how new are they to the tank?..


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

about 2 months now


----------



## ubr0ke (Jan 10, 2011)

vals can take up to 6 months to really take hold...mother plant may die but runners will appear shortly after and take off. Just keep conditions optimal and have a little patience.


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

I've got a feeling they won't....


----------



## ubr0ke (Jan 10, 2011)

ok take em out and throw them away..


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

4ptbuck said:


> I love this plant, but have a hard time getting it to grow.
> 
> Any suggestions out there?
> 
> ...


Harder water perhaps?

Vals used to be one of the plants I had sucess w/using my hard (8+KH,GH)
well water w/no co2.ph was 7.8 or so.

Haven`t tried them in my "soft" acid water w/co2.


----------

